# GAS-SHOK water Absorber and Fuel Stabilizer



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I'll try it out, thanks.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Where do you buy this?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Where do you buy this?


I got it from Sonny's Marine in Orlando.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Just what I was looking for...Thanks!


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been using it for almost a year now. I had some fuel issues with my 25 merc 4/s and a local marina tech turned me on to it. There have been no negatives yet (knock on wood). Only easier starting, cleaner burning and all around better performance! Now let's hope I didn't just jinks myself!


----------



## buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't tried that, but this seems to work well for me, Quickshot:

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/aqs.aspx


----------

